# new member



## mruiz (Mar 25, 2008)

I am a member of the Shwinn forums, and now here. I am interested
in Schwinn middleweights. I currantly own 20 of them bugurs. 18 of then are 26 inch and 2 24 inch. My wife owns 3, were mine. ( NOT ).
I have 3 that need rear racks 2 need front racks, decals the list goes on and on... But I do it for the fun. I tryed to upload pics with no luck. It says invalid file.
Glad to be here. I first schwinn was found in 1969 at a dump, since then I was hook.
custumized , but now I like them almost original.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 25, 2008)

*Welcome*

Post some pics. Pat


----------



## mruiz (Mar 25, 2008)

*more pics*

her they are


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2008)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=488


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great bikes and welcome to the show!


----------



## mruiz (Mar 27, 2008)

*more*

A couple more.


----------

